
The Bike Share War Is Shaking Up Seattle Like Nowhere Else - lnrdgmz
https://www.wired.com/story/the-bike-share-war-is-shaking-up-seattle-like-nowhere-else/
======
lnrdgmz
These bikes that end up in the water are presumably not being thrown in by
bike riders, but by vandals and pranksters. Is it possible that some of the
poorly-parked bikes are also the work of individuals just looking to cause
trouble?

Though I like the UW's efforts to improve the situation by creating designated
bike-share parking, and having the companies enforce it via GPS, I suspect the
long term solution to badly parked bicycles will be for these companies to
abandon docklessness.

